# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  قرية (ألجي) في وادي موسى

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center] تشغيل قرية (ألجي) يحيي آمال وسط وادي موسى بحراك سياحي



لاقى انتهاء سلطة إقليم البترا التنموي السياحي من طرح عطاء تشغيل قرية «ألجي» التراثية الواقعة وسط مدينة وادي موسى والذي أعلن عنه رئيس مجلس 

المفوضين ارتياحا أحيا آمال السكان المحليين بحراك سياحي جديد يمتد إلى أهم مناطق الإقليم وينعش الحركة الاقتصادية في السوق التجاري.

وفي الوقت الذي بقيت فيه القرية ذات الطراز المعماري التراثي مغلقة منذ إنشائها ولمدة فاقت أكثر من خمس سنوات بسبب وجود صعوبات تمثلت أهمها  في متطلبات الاستثمار والتي تنص على أن يلتزم المستثمر بالعمل في كافة  مكوناتها ككل متكامل ودون التجزئة، فإن وجود نية لدى المفوضية الجديدة بتشغيلها جاء ليحيي آمال أبناء المجتمع المحلي بوجود تغيير سيساهم في كسر حدة الروتين السياحي وتعميم المكتسبات على نطاق أوسع، مع تحمل  المفوضية الأضرار التي ترتبت على بقائها مغلقة طوال هذه المدة ما عرض  بعض أجزائها وخاصة واجهتا الأمامية للعبث. وقال رئيس جمعية أصحاب الفنادق فواز الحسنات بأن تشغيل القرية سيساهم بتنشيط الحركة السياحية في وسط المدينة، وقتل وقت الفراغ عند الزائر، إضافة إلى تعزيز الفكرة المكتسبة لدى السياح عن الحياة التراثية والنبطية. 

وأضاف ان تشغل القرية سيعمل على استحداث برامج من شأنها إطالة مدة إقامة السائح في المدينة وتغيير النمط التقليدي للسياحة، إلى جانب  تعزيز مجال الصناعات التراثية، وتشغيل الأيدي العاملة. 

وأكد بأن جمعية  اصحاب الفنادق في البترا سعت وعلى مدى أربعة أعوام لاستثمار القرية وتشغيلها غير أنها وجدت معيقات من قبل الإدارة السابقة للإقليم.

واعتبر نظمي النصرات مدير الحجوزات في أحد الفنادق الكبرى أن تشغيل القرية سيمكن أبناء المدينة والوسط التجاري فيها من الاستفادة من مكتسبات السياحة بشكل أفضل، علاوة على مساهمتها في تنشيط وسط المدينة ودعم الحراك السياحي والاقتصادي فيها، إلى جانب توفير برامج عن الحياة الشعبية والتراثية تمكن السياح من إثراء تجربة زيارتهم للبترا.

 وأشار هشام المشاعلة صاحب أحد المحال التجارية أن تشغيل القرية سيؤدي إلى إحياء وسط البلد سياحيا، وتعزيز فوائد أصحاب المحال في السوق التجاري، إضافة إلى أن تشغيلها سيرافقه تحسين لمستوى الخدمات المقدمة للسكان والسياح على حد سواء. 

ولفت إلى أن طبيعة القرية التراثية ستعطي معلومات كافية للسياح عن تاريخ المدينة القديم وموروثها الحضاري، إلى جانب إحياء قصص المكان والإنسان وإدخالها في مجال الصناعات السياحية.

 ويجد المواطن علاء العلايا أن تشغيل قرية ألجي يعتبر خطوة ايجابية تصب في مصلحة الاقتصاد المحلي لأبناء المدينة الوردية، إذ انه من المتوقع أن تعمل القرية على إعادة إحياء منطقة وسط المدينة وهو ما ينعكس ايجابيا على أصحاب المحال التجارية بمختلف شرائحهم، بالإضافة إلى فرص العمل التي ستوفرها القرية لأبناء المدينة ما سيساهم في التخفيف حدة البطالة. 

ويؤكد بأن تشغيل القرية  يتطلب إحداث قدر عال من التنظيم والتسويق حتى ترتقي إلى المستوى الذي يليق بمكانة البترا من جانب، ويلبي طموح السكان من جانب آخر. 

هذا وتظم قرية ألجي أربعين غرفة مبنية من الحجر القديم تفصل بينها الممرات والأزقة والساحات الصغيرة، وهي مصممة بطراز معماري تراثي قديم، وتم تأهيلها من قبل سلطة إقليم البترا بعد أن هجرها سكانها بسنوات طويلة بهدف جعلها مقصدا سياحيا.

منقول عن جريدة الرأي

[/align]

----------

